# 9th November Camberley to Kent



## Papas1982 (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone free saturday for a knock. 

Got a family do planned for the friday evening, so looking to take advantage and play somewhere new. 

Anybody remotely near Camberley or enroute back to kent free?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2019)

Love to help mate but the Premier League has done for that with a lunchtime kick off, sorry.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Love to help mate but the Premier League has done for that with a lunchtime kick off, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. 

Still owe you a drink for you help at Hankley, so may pop to a certain bar for some bee sting....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			No worries.

Still owe you a drink for you help at Hankley, so may pop to a certain bar for some bee sting....
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, it'll wait until the next meet we are at


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2019)

Further to this. If anybody is free on the 8th I've been given permission to go up head as the missus is bringing the in laws for the evening.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2019)

How would a tee off around midday at mine suit you IF I can swing half a day?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			How would a tee off around midday at mine suit you IF I can swing half a day?
		
Click to expand...

That would be perfect. Have no plans for rest of day til party at 1830 so happy to play whenever. If it works for you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2019)

Iâ€™ve booked 11.20 to beat the swindle out and the boss has verbally agreed the time off, just need the application okayed. Alternatively we can follow the swindle at 12.20 ish if that suits you better, I just grabbed the earlier spot so it was there if it suits you better.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™ve booked 11.20 to beat the swindle out and the boss has verbally agreed the time off, just need the application okayed. Alternatively we can follow the swindle at 12.20 ish if that suits you better, I just grabbed the earlier spot so it was there if it suits you better.
		
Click to expand...

1120 is perfect. I can drop kids to school (brownie points) then head up. 

ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2019)

It looks ok for me too, so long as work doesn't get in the way


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			It looks ok for me too, so long as work doesn't get in the way
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 4, 2019)

If room I'd like another go at your course Rich


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			If room I'd like another go at your course Rich 

Click to expand...

Always good to see you Si


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			If room I'd like another go at your course Rich 

Click to expand...

We're only a 3 ball at the moment.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2019)

Only one problem  Rich - I'd need to use the electric trolley, is that going to be ok?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Only one problem  Rich - I'd need to use the electric trolley, is that going to be ok?
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why not, I'm not aware of a ban at our place.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Guy's i'm really sorry. 

I may have to pull out.....
Missus just called, she's had a run in with a chelsea tractor on the school run and her little civic lost.

Will try and sweet talk in laws this afternoon and will get back ASAP!

@Blue in Munich really sorry to have messed you about!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2019)

Dave, not a problem, family comes first mate. If you canâ€™t make it then due to developments at work Iâ€™d prefer to reschedule to another day. If all 3 of you are still in however I will be there.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm happy whatever


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 7, 2019)

If Dave can't make it happy to wait to get another crack at your course Rich. Will just play at mine instead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dave, not a problem, family comes first mate. If you canâ€™t make it then due to developments at work Iâ€™d prefer to reschedule to another day. If all 3 of you are still in however I will be there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich, 

If you've got work and it doesn't put others out. Then happy to wait. Will save me owing the inlaws....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2019)

Dave, up to you, if youâ€™d rather not owe the outlaws and want to scratch thatâ€™s fine, no harm no foul. If you still want to do it then work can wait and Iâ€™ll deal with the consequences later. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dave, up to you, if youâ€™d rather not owe the outlaws and want to scratch thatâ€™s fine, no harm no foul. If you still want to do it then work can wait and Iâ€™ll deal with the consequences later. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

OK well I'll have an answer at lunch. Missus awaiting her dad's response. 

3 of you have worked around me. So don't wanna disrupt you all. So happy to go ahead if outlaws can help out.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

You needn't worry about disrupting me, my other half can manage that all by herself. Shes gone off to childmind the grandson  taking my car and house keys with her so, at the moment I cant go to work or leave the house!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Very surprised they have left you on your own.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I've had to make my own coffee ðŸ¤”


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sorry for all the faff gents.

In laws have come back and are "happy" to help.....  I fear it'll bite me soon enough.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

I dont know your plans Dave but I'm going up from Ashford


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I dont know your plans Dave but I'm going up from Ashford
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying in Camberly for a family do. So had to get in laws to help with school runs and get the missus to party in evening.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

So nothing I can do that will help?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So nothing I can do that will help?
		
Click to expand...

It's all good. I'm sorted now. 

The in laws are helping out.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry for all the faff gents.

In laws have come back and are "happy" to help.....  I fear it'll bite me soon enough.

See you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

are they "happy" to help just like when you plan something your other half says "its fine?"


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			are they "happy" to help just like when you plan something your other half says "its fine?"
		
Click to expand...

Most likely mate, but in both scenarios I just tell em I can't hear tones......

So either say no or don't moan about it. 

Tbf we give the mother (in law) a lift to school every day. One pick up won't hurt em.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2019)

Does everyone know where they are going tomorrow?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does everyone know where they are going tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

I do according to sat nav......

Cuddington GC.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 7, 2019)

Sat Nav will be my guide


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I do according to sat nav......

Cuddington GC.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the one. Iâ€™m aiming to be there for 10.30, might be nearer 10.45. See you then.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope the weather holds for you guys .
Oh and Chris ,work? Thought at your age you would have been put out to grass years ago.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Hope the weather holds for you guys .
Oh and Chris ,work? Thought at your age you would have been put out to grass years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I was Bill, I'm working as a shepherd  ðŸ˜


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I was Bill, I'm working as a shepherd  ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Have a great day mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Hope the weather holds for you guys .
Oh and Chris ,work? Thought at your age you would have been put out to grass years ago.
		
Click to expand...

It did.   Bit misty & chilly, but stayed dry, thanks.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2019)

A lovely day with BIM, Paperboy and Papas  quite misty and chilly but Cuddington is a pleasure to play and the massive changes imo will only make the course better. Some good golf all round and no real issues on the road to and from 

Cheers as always Richard!


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers, for the company guys. As Chris said the changes since I last played make it look a better course. Look forward to seeing it again as it matures.

Chris and Dave won the match we played, unfortunately it was mainly Rich against them. Need to get to the range and work on my lesson.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2019)

Echo those comments above. Kinda grateful I played it after the changes. Not too many wayward shots. But if the trees were still there I'm sure I'd have found a few! 

Irrespective of the golf (quality), the company was a pleasure. Also reminded after the round of the genuine thoughtfulness of some (most) members of the forum @Paperboy!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

chrisd said:



			A lovely day with BIM, Paperboy and Papas  quite misty and chilly but Cuddington is a pleasure to play and the massive changes imo will only make the course better. Some good golf all round and no real issues on the road to and from

Cheers as always Richard!
		
Click to expand...




Paperboy said:



			Cheers, for the company guys. As Chris said the changes since I last played make it look a better course. Look forward to seeing it again as it matures.

Chris and Dave won the match we played, unfortunately it was mainly Rich against them. Need to get to the range and work on my lesson.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Echo those comments above. Kinda grateful I played it after the changes. Not too many wayward shots. But if the trees were still there I'm sure I'd have found a few!

Irrespective of the golf (quality), the company was a pleasure. Also reminded after the round of the genuine thoughtfulness of some (most) members of the forum @Paperboy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks chaps, glad you enjoyed it.  The changes will take a little while to grow in but I think it will only get better for them.


----------

